# Combined tanks



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

So I took all my fish out of my 37G (African Cichlids) and 30G (Community) and put them into my 125G last night. eveyone seemed happy as a clam this morning and very active. I'll post a picture tonight as I get the water change and cleaning done.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What did you do that for? Seems like it wouldn't be a good idea to mix Africans with anything other than Africans, but I don't keep those fish so not sure. Big tank yes, but that will wear off. Best of luck


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Came home early from work and getting a chance to actually watch them. They are seem very settled and limited to no aggression as all. The only aggressive one out side of normal is my female johanni cichlid, but she's just protecting a spot in my opinion.

The bichir seems the most happy he's all over the place swimming through the power head current and then back again.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You will probably get away with it for a little while, but don't let your guard down and be prepared to move the tropicals at any given time.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My only fear at the moment is getting food to them all. got some real pigs in the tank that might not let the smaller ones get any food.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pic, need to update cause I just made some changes last night with the water change.

Ben, that piece of driftwood I got from you is an awesome centerprice to the tank.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mike, new tank looks well im lost man, wish mine was that way, great job
Rob


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rob72 said:


> Mike, new tank looks well im lost man, wish mine was that way, great job
> Rob


How are you lost rob? I think your tank looks great, add in some fast growing plants to and it will fill in quickly. Wisteria is a very full bodied fast growing plant. You can see it in the second picture inbetween the rocks and first piece of driftwood. I love it, and have to thank Ben (jrman) for sending my some clippings.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks mike, i want some color in the tank now, i got the driftwood and some plants and everthing is doing great and growing just want to add alittle color, dont know if there are and plants that have color or if i need to get some new fish, not sure what would go with tetras, and daminos..kinda wanna redue it all and add color as well and change the driftwood around, but your is great man, plus i want a bigger tank now lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

HA! Well I owe my setting up to collecting for the other tanks and this awesome forum. I would recommend dressing it up a little with some rocks. Make a little cave(s), something along those lines. There are plants with color but they generally up the maintenance as far as light, ferts, etc.. 

Driftwood is a nice piece, you could get some small rock pieces to lift it up off the substrate a little so fish can swim under and all around it. then you could get some bottum feeders, Loaches are great and usually pretty friendly to other fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mike, are those CFLs in those fixtures? 

Rob, did you go to Google images and search for the plants that I listed in your other thread? They all have quite a bit of color.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ben, i will again i kinda forgot some of them, computer crashed it locked up, actualy said DUMBASS MESSED UP lol i hate this laptop somtimes, would i have to add anything else special just water changes, plant food, and dechol correct

Mike, thast a cool idea might have to do that, im getting a clown loach hopefully soon gotta get there to pick on up, thanks for the ideas


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Mike, are those CFLs in those fixtures?
> 
> Rob, did you go to Google images and search for the plants that I listed in your other thread? They all have quite a bit of color.


Sure are, 23 watt 6500k CFL in a shop light fixture. they seem to be doing very well for lighting but the fixture is to short for the fixture to sit flush on the top of the tank (bulb sticks out a little). So I just got some 10.5 inch Brooding Lamp reflectors, which will let them sit flush.

One of the swords(?) i got from HOT doesn't seem to have made it but I'm still hoping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What about the baby sword I gave you?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

The one in the front left of the tank? If so it's hanging in there the leaves see to be browning?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are some better pcitures of it. In my previous post the one in the back left Amazon Sword from HOT is the one that all the leaves rotted off. 

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=Tank5-11_1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_Tank5-11_1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=Tank5-14_1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_Tank5-14_1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>

<a href="http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/?action=view&current=Tank5-14_2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc460/mec102778/New%20Tank/th_Tank5-14_2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket" ></a>


----------

